# New Cars...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm just lovin the way these new cars look at Daytona.
From the manufacturers stamping out the body work,
to the less aero dependent, more weight dependent characteristics,
I think Nascar has taken a step in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

over 200 views and nobody said squat, so I will open my big mouth. I watched the testing at Daytona and I'm liking em too. Going to have the big one at the plate tracks I bet, but on the smaller tracks I think there will be more passing. Can't wait for the 24 hour race in a couple of weeks and NASCAR in Feb.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Which "these" ?*

Pictures?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Which new cars ? Am I missing somthing ?

Gonzo


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

NASCAR has reverted to sheet metal that resembles the car from the factory, almost
for instance the Chevy race car is now only called the SS and is a copy of an Australian Chevrolet race car. they are called something else there though.
so they are not IROC's like the last seven seasons.
bumpers don't line up front to rear anymore and bump drafting isn't possible anymore.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Haven't kept up with it. I guess I better start watching


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The Aussie "Chevy's" that were referred to are called Holden, they have been around for quite some time, that is actually where the "new" GTO came from. I am sure KiwiDave can chime in with more detail, but the Holdens & Falcons that they race down there are awesome machines, and guess what, the sheet metal resembles a production car, imagine that. Nascar was so rule restricted & out of it, maybe this is a sign of change for the better. 

Boosted


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's some pictures and videos of the new cars and what's left of some of them after a practice wreck on friday.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ng-crash-nascar-sprint-cup-gen-6-car/1827393/
>Tom<


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Since we moved the work office home, I have been able to catch all the testing this week. I agree with TX. The new cars are awesome. Today they showed some under car cams that really showed a lot. Need to go t Speed.com and see some of the replays.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Here's some pictures and videos of the new cars and what's left of some of them after a practice wreck on friday.
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ng-crash-nascar-sprint-cup-gen-6-car/1827393/
> >Tom<


yep...just watch them roof vent flaps-a-flop'n :freak:

Bubba 123

i need more cave-track time :drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! I didn't know they practiced wrecking now!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, JR gave that "down under" fellah a little tap and all heck broke loose.
they need to learn how drafting is going to work now with all the new bodies.
bump drafting ain't


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably 10 of those 200 "views" were mine to see whats up. My wife is a bigger Nascar fan than I am. I'm just happy she likes any kind of motorsports.

Will be interesting to see how they draft at 10 feet behind each other. Loved the GOPRO camera views seeing how much the tire flexes and the suspension loads thru the turns. Then watching the side rocker how close it is while in action and up close.


Now to thread bomb; did anyone catch the SuperMoto from Pheonix?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Old car:









New car:









Narrower & shorter roof on new car, fender bulges and door contours instead of smooth, bumpers are unique to brand and no longer line up nose to tail, some other changes. And wow guess what the drivers can drive them.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I predict this will bring back a lot of Fans. I think this is the right direction!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Daytona's just around the corner. Caint wait to see how it shakes out!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The new Chevy SS looks just like the Holden from the front. Holden(GM) and Chevrolet(GM) have been in each others pockets for as long as I can remember. There's the Camaro/Monaro cross over just as one example. Ford USA and Ford AUS also do a lot of stuff together mainly chassis/engine. The Holden is also cross dressing as a Lumina CR8 in the Superstars series. Although it looks like the new Camaro may take over for 2013. 
I may take up watching Nascar this year as the V8Supercars have made changes that I really don't like!! But that's another story all together!!

http://www.thecheckeredflag.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/sini050612.jpg

http://www.superstarsworld.com/Superstars-Series/en-Homepage.aspx


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Not ME!!! NO DODGES.... 

Wes


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> I predict this will bring back a lot of Fans. I think this is the right direction!


I agree, the cars and equipment have been identical for too long and its boring! 

Give the manufacturers more leeway like they use to. The faster car on Sunday would sell again on Monday particularly if they took some of the technology and applied it to the street cars. They could be making some very nice affordable muscle cars right now if they wanted to.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Patrick on the pole? Really???


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

We'll have to see if she can finish the race as she hasn't fared well at Daytona.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

man, you got that right. All that shows is that she is driving the fastest prepared car around the track. She is also number two popular driver ..sic. She's had the fastest car before at Daytona and it didn't end well when it came time to drive. Going to be interesting. I watched the clash or whatever it is called. The press was saying the Fords were slow, Hendrick motors were the bomb and Hamlin was fast. Harvic dominates, wins it for Childress, and Biffle and his Slow poke Ford almost won it if Harvic didn't block him. As I see it, all the makes look pretty even if the race is any indicator. Smoke gave them a run for their money.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Fords are sand-baggin' - watch out in the 500


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Ricky Stenhouse jr has changed his name. His new name is Danica's boyfriend.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Cars look pretty evenly matched. That was always a problem back in the day . The trucks are going to race on the dirt, and they are also going road racing this year. That I want to see.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So much for Danica going straight to the back. Was funny though...
"Drivers...and Danica.....start your engines!!!"

Watching a couple laps in between commercial breaks...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Commercial coverage: 2 hrs. 15 mins.
Race coverage: 47 mins.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Danicer still gots a shot


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like the Toyotas ran about 30 laps too many in practice!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Shame for Toyota, they were blowing up last year a lot, and it looks like they are this year too. At least one blew up in every level, three in the cup race. I get to eat a big plate of crow, didn't think Danica would do any good. caw caw gulp. next Saturday at the new Circuit of the Americas, is the Rolex series race. That, I bet is going to be a good one. That track is beautiful.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

The new cars definitely have a much meaner look to em, pretty awesome!

Not to be a killjoy here, especially because I lurk more than post--but is anyone else kind of over the whole Danica Patrick thing? 

I understand it's "good" thing for NASCAR and I'm sure it must be really cool for young women to see a lady compete like that but I'm just kind of done hearing about it all the time. You know what brought me to this? And I know I must sound ridiculous here--but those STUPID Godaddy.com commercials...if you want to be taken as serious as every other driver/athlete out on the track then cut it out with the cheap commercials where you're in a skin tight skirt and heels playing that card.

I mean I think she's hot lol but I'm just tired of NASCAR media always playing her up a bit..the novelty has worn off for me. Want respect of the true racing fan? Compete hard and win. Those dumb commercials where you're showing off the body have nothing to do with the sport guys like Earnhardt, Petty and Waltrip busted their hump to turn it into what it is today.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

in that light, regarding commercial ads. should Michael Waltrip and Mark Martin stop doing amusing commercials for the rental company? those commercials are not serious. 
nearly every driver does commercials for their sponsor and many are amusing. is that OK?


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

alpink said:


> in that light, regarding commercial ads. should Michael Waltrip and Mark Martin stop doing amusing commercials for the rental company? those commercials are not serious.
> nearly every driver does commercials for their sponsor and many are amusing. is that OK?


If they were doing them while showing off their abs and wearing bicycle shorts I'd say the same thing.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, point!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good points on both sides. 
There are some really goofy ads out there, but they don't do it half naked, well maybe Denny Hamlin did.

All reminds me of...


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

LOL great movie..always gets overshadowed by Bandit and Cannonball!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Seventy7 said:


> The new cars definitely have a much meaner look to em, pretty awesome!
> 
> Not to be a killjoy here, especially because I lurk more than post--but is anyone else kind of over the whole Danica Patrick thing?
> 
> ...


I see your point, but I look at it like this, and this is after the race. Before the race, I was at a worse attitude than you are. She doesn't look sexy in her race suit to me, she did a good job in the race and around the race track. The media did all the hyping. Sex sells, and I don't think she would be racing at the top level if she didn't have a really good $ponsor. Who knows what the future will bring and if she stays with GoDaddy. What I didn't hear was GoDaddy this, GoDaddy that, like a lot of drivers have to name off all their sponsors after a race do. But, like you I am tired of all the press, there were many other driver stories they missed, but in a short time Danica is second behind Dale Jr. in popularity. One thing I noticed that has changed this year, Dale JR. is not giving one word answers to the press anymore, and he is talking and smiling more, so it might be the competition to be the most popular driver might have something to do with it. May be he will start standing on it and start winning.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

TomH said:


> I see your point, but I look at it like this, and this is after the race. Before the race, I was at a worse attitude than you are. She doesn't look sexy in her race suit to me, she did a good job in the race and around the race track. The media did all the hyping. Sex sells, and I don't think she would be racing at the top level if she didn't have a really good . Who knows what the future will bring and if she stays with GoDaddy. What I didn't hear was GoDaddy this, GoDaddy that, like a lot of drivers have to name off all their sponsors after a race do. But, like you I am tired of all the press, there were many other driver stories they missed, but in a short time Danica is second behind Dale Jr. in popularity. One thing I noticed that has changed this year, Dale JR. is not giving one word answers to the press anymore, and he is talking and smiling more, so it might be the competition to be the most popular driver might have something to do with it. May be he will start standing on it and start winning.


Great post.You know I think racing as a whole is probably the sport that is closest to it's fanbase. Honestly I'm not the NASCAR fan I was when I was younger but I still enjoy it to some degree (motorcycle racing is whole different ball of wax!) again though..if you look at the NFL and NBA you have guys out there making MILLIONS that are convicted felons, animal abusers, known cheaters etc etc...not to say they all are but there are a lot of high profile guys that are. Racing to me always seems a bit more fan friendly and quite frankly it's across the board from Supercross or NHRA. 

Having said all of that Dale Jr the last few seasons was not the most likable guy. I think more race fans WANT to see Jr win than they do Danica. I know I must sound sexist and maybe it is but seriously let's go to Hooters on Sunday--if Danica crosses that finish line, people are going to cheer. If Dale Jr crosses...it's going to be INSANE! 

Still after all of that, I do think Danica has been a more likable personality within the sport than Dale in the last few years and I do wish her well it's just when I see those commercials I kind of feel like it's almost contradictory. I mean all the little girls out there that idolize her...you don't have to look a certain way, you can just get in a car and beat the boys! I understand sex sells and all of that--it is what it is. When she wins a few big ones I'll shut up lol.

Back to Jr--I can't imagine the pressure and expectations to fill the shoes that brought him up, let's just hope he's a bit more friendly to the media and starts winning.

That's what it boils down to for me personally I guess. I really want him to be like his dad, return glory to that name. I think that's good for the sport, the old timer fans and the new generation alike.

At some point I was gonna ask a slot car question too lol


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I enjoy the fact that Danica is racing but her godaddy commercials look like porn site ads. Plain and simple. If she would get a new sponsor, or if go daddy would grow up, then I might be able to take her seriously. She sold her soul to godaddy and it may well be impossible to rebrand herself in the future. I would prefer her to be the fastest chicken in the south (Stroker Ace reference from below) compared to a godaddy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Seventy7 said:


> Back to Jr--I can't imagine the pressure and expectations to fill the shoes that brought him up, let's just hope he's a bit more friendly to the media and starts winning.
> 
> That's what it boils down to for me personally I guess. I really want him to be like his dad, return glory to that name. I think that's good for the sport, the old timer fans and the new generation alike.


Many of us fans felt the same way.... about Kyle Petty. (SWING..and a miss)


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, the high speed parade is over, now on to the Phoenix short track, where the new car is supposed to shine. A recent repave has turned Phoenix into a smooth one groove track, not good for passing. It would be nice if this car makes a race out of it instead of follow the leader.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Adam was the Petty to be...I was very sad when he passed.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Many of us fans felt the same way.... about Kyle Petty. (SWING..and a miss)


Truth!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

super8man said:


> Adam was the Petty to be...I was very sad when he passed.


Me 2. I knew Petty Enterprizes was over when he left.


----------

